# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Un petit coucou d'alsace

## Linette67

Bonjour, 
je m'appelle Elodie, j'ai 27 ans. 
Je suis l'heureuse maman d'une tribu de 3 enfants. 

Je suis ici parce que je recherche actuellement un Berger allemand 
Pour entre autre me tenir compagnie, faire de longue balades, veiller sur nous, sur la maison et le jardin aussi etc 
Nous avons déjà un chat, Tigrou alias TITI , un gros matou de 18 mois maintenant. 

Je vous dis a bientôt  ::

----------

